
National Society of Professional Engineers Code of Ethics - jacquesm
http://www.nspe.org/resources/ethics/code-ethics
======
mindcrash
ACM has one for software engineers specifically for at least six years.

[http://www.acm.org/about/se-code#full](http://www.acm.org/about/se-code#full)

